# Which Job do you take?



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

So I have about 60 applications done as of today.

It's getting to the point where I'm getting regular phone interviews and one face-to-face. Next week, I may have one or two face-to-face if all goes well.


How do I figure out which job to take?

Do I just leap for the first one that meets my criteria?

Or should I hold-out for something special?


It just seems to me that taking the very first job does not seem very logical. Like just because it's the first does not mean it's the best offer I could get.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

This is somewhat difficult. The problem is that the first job offer might not be the best, but there's no guarantee there will be any after it.

When the first job offer I got in the past wasn't the one I really wanted, I called the company offering the job I DID want and told them I'd been given an offer. In one case, the company I called hauled ass and got me the offer for their company. In other cases, they said they couldn't make a premature decision. Which ended up with me taking the first job offer.

I'd say prioritize which companies you want to work for. And then if you get an offer elsewhere, call one of those companies and see if they're willing to hire you now that someone else wants you.

Generally speaking, you can sometimes look more desirable as a candidate if other people are trying to hire you (especially if it's a competitior in the same field).

If you get a first offer, ask for a day to think about it. Then use that day to call the other companies.


That's what I've done. 


On a related note, congrats on all the job interviews! And for submitting 60 applications! That is damn amazing!


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

60 applications per day??! Are they all answering back?

If you're getting many companies scheduling interviews with you, then you need to define what conditions are the minimum you'd accept. This means wage, company quality/dimension, learning opportunity, career prospects, job being interesting or not, and so on. You need to define your standards so that if a company offers everything that satisfies these then you'd be happy to accept it right away.

Usually I only keep a few companies for interview process at the same time, with my best options first and only go for less perfect options after the first ones not succeeding. This is to avoid keeping too many things at the same time. Imagine what if I'm in an interview process with companies A, B and C and I wanted A the most yet B ended up presenting a contract to me faster before I get a definite answer from A. I can't put B on hold forever , and so I could lose both in worst case scenario. Imagine C also got fast and wanted an answer from me too.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

AriesLilith said:


> 60 applications per day??! Are they all answering back?


Per day, no. As of that day I had done 60 in total, which spans about a month's time.



> *If you're getting many companies scheduling interviews with you, then you need to define what conditions are the minimum you'd accept. *This means wage, company quality/dimension, learning opportunity, career prospects, job being interesting or not, and so on. You need to define your standards so that if a company offers everything that satisfies these then you'd be happy to accept it right away.


Well, about half of the stuff I've done so far is with recruiting agencies. They seem more likely to schedule interviews so far, but I have had 2 phone interviews with actual companies.

The recruiting agencies are at least running jobs by me, but they're not exactly solid leads... just gives me a new avenue to expand my search.

I do have my minimum expectations clearly defined... there's just a lot of directions I could go in with an accounting degree.



PS - I do like the idea bout calling other potentials and saying I have an offer on the table.


----------



## 1kaz (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess you would have to consider the wage of your bills and stuff and actually than consider transport of getting to and from work. And finally do you see yourself being happy working there, can you see yourself there after a year or so.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it a good sign that in my interview, he had me meet 2 other people and interview individually with them???


I'm really excited about this one, so I am hoping I get it. But I was the first person he interviewed, so I think he had to at least meet some other candidates before making a decision.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Recently had to make the same sort of decision.
*
How do I figure out which job to take?*
Go with your gut while minimizing risk. In those 60 jobs there will certainly be at least 10 that stand out against all of the others. If you are so inclined; make a list and assign a rank/group to the various jobs, include closing dates and any information you might have on possible interview rounds so that you can determine how valuable the interviews are that you are getting > are they for the jobs that you really really want. Are there significant advantages to any of the other jobs that you are still currently waiting for. Would you be kicking yourself if you lost out on this particular job if you held out to hear back from another and didn't get that one. 

At some point: you have to make a decision and probably take some sort of leap of faith that it's going to be the right choice. You can't look into the future and know for sure how things are going to work out, but clearly there are some indicators that could give you an idea of what the better opportunities would be.

*Do I just leap for the first one that meets my criteria?*
That depends on how desperate you are for a job: if you need to pay rent yesterday and you can get any of those jobs, go for it. Also remember that taking one of those jobs doesn't mean you can't keep looking. 

*Or should I hold-out for something special?*
As above.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

I would take the job with the best benefits, that have full time opportunities, health insurance, and good pay and/or room for advancement. Sometimes I have taken fast food restaurant positions even if I didn't want to, to know a little bit of everything to have experience in a little bit of everything.


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

Do they offer something different from each other, like secure income, closer distance (to yourself or loved ones), desired climate, flexible working hours, boss is less of an asshole? Pros over cons is how I choose my jobs.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Schedule the starting times as far off in the future as you can.
In the interim, call the other places you've applied at saying "I have a job offer elsewhere, can you expediate my application?"


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I just accepted an offer today as a General Ledger Accountant.

I accepted because it was one of the nicer positions I've been interviewed for, career wise, and the benefits are awesome. 100% Health coverage (including covering co-pays), dental, 401k 3% match, and a year end bonus between 10 and 20 percent. Plus, they paid me exactly what I was after.

I also just wanted to share what it took to finally get a position, in case anyone is also looking.

I turned in about 80+ applications over 2.5 months. I wasn't picky about what location I applied to. I applied for positions all over the state of Michigan, willing to move where ever hired me.

I had about 8 or 9 phone interviews.

I had 3 face-to-face interviews before I received this first offer, which I accepted.

I actually got the job through a recruiting agency who got me all 3 of my face-to-face interviews. So I would say from this experience these agencies do work. The agency was Robert Half / Accounttemps.

So 80 applications for 1 offer, so don't get discouraged if you're still under 100. I could have done more to improve my odds, probably. For example, I did not diligently do follow-up calls after I applied places. I just sent standard thank you letters after my face-to-face interviews.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

Razare said:


> How do I figure out which job to take?
> 
> Do I just leap for the first one that meets my criteria?
> 
> Or should I hold-out for something special?


I realize this is moot now, and congrats on your new job. But in the future, you or someone else may find this helpful, so:

Usually when I get an offer and I'm expecting another one might come shortly, I thank them for the offer and tell them they'll have my response within [x] number of days. If I don't get another offer in the interim, I just take the first one. If I do get another offer and it is better, I follow up with whoever extended the initial offer and thank them again for their consideration, but that I've received a different offer and intend to take that one. Sometimes it opens up negotiations with the first offer to try and sway my decision their way instead, but usually they just thank me for letting them know and that's the end of it.


----------

